

Glowscreen: LCD monitors hacked to use incandescent lamps - dougiegyro
http://glowscreen.org/glowscreen_howto_en.html

======
Involute
Seems like something from "Brazil" (the movie, not the country).

------
lizen
wow! finaly we get a real-world quality for digital things.

